# harley's air build



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

figured i'd make a thread on my air build up since i just ordered all my stuff
5 gal 8 port tank
fittings
valves
all line 3/8" and 1/4"
UA front bags
possibly slam specialties re5 rear bags?
dual 400c compressors with relay and pressure switch
dual water traps
2 dual needle gauges
single needle tank gauge
avs 7 switch box
will take pics once everything gets here


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

oh noes!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: harley's air build (dorbritz)*

but you can only go like 1 inch lower in front before you lip lays on the ground








cant wait to see this happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

cant wait to see this car on those wheels SLAMMED!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: harley's air build (sbuogr)*

should look great!!!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (dorbritz)*

wheres hackshack drew? i needa buy rear bags


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

4635 Northwest Hwy
Garland, TX 75043
(972) 270-4225


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (dorbritz)*

good deal, will head over there once i get everything


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

your brackets will be going out today


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (diive4sho)*

yay! 
thanks to [email protected], [email protected], and all the locals for help


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

and a, and a, and another one...
LMK when you need a hand


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

goona be good to see this! thanks for the shout harley


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ok ok, also shout to justin, jason, drew, aj, all the dfdubers.








i can't wait!


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

ohhh dang its legit!
cant wait man! i wanna help


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (nateee)*

sure thing, i'll need all the help i can get


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

yeah let us know when you start on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

sure thing, think we can do the install in your garage aj? i don't have a garage to use and i bet nobody wants to sit around outside in my driveway in the heat


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

depends when you want it done, cant do it when my family gets here.
its either we do it soon... or september lol
right now, you wont make it up my garage... gotta take the bumper off or something


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

i'll be down to do it whenever as soon as all my stuff gets in. 
when is your family coming?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

end of july/beginning of august and staying till beginning of september
no exact dates yet


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

ok, i want to get this started as soon as i get everything
edit: everything has been shipped and will be next tuesday!


_Modified by harley06 at 1:09 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

hype


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

i really want to try and get everything on this weekend, but working sunday and gonna be at drews getting frame notched saturday.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

Cant help this weekend if you are shooting for it, i'm supposed to be doing another air install, and well known the kid since 2nd grade so he has dibs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

TOMORROW OMG!!!!!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Justin let's knock out 2 bag installs this weekend if everything gets here in time. I'll pay drew to get you notched


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

delivered!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

whats the word on the rear bags?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

rear bags are the last piece of the puzzle. 
hackshack has to order them and it'll take about 3 days to get them. know anywhere else i can pick them up?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

not locally


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

i'll call hackshack again and see how much it will be to get them here asap


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

i ordered the rear bags from hackshack, hopefully it'll get there by the end of the week.
on for the pictures
















































valves, its just a mock up. look good?

















where do the rest of these go?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

valves look good! ill let you know whwre the rest go


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

this was the only thing missing from this car when we were all at turner falls.
i knew it would only be a matter of time!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (burnn5)*

got some work done today
ran the power lines, pressure switch line, wire up gauges and finished up the valves
still trying to figure out which trunk set up to run with


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

sweet. when do you think youll have it set up and ready??


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

not sure, still waiting on rear bags and my switch box. gonna mount everything in the trunk tmrw


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

Hey harley, i just saw your message, i must have denied it and sent it straight to my messages folder somehow my bad....
I didnt know the answer anyways, lol. i'm running an 80amp relay instead of 2 small relays..


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

haha its ok, i found out the answer anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_haha its ok, i found out the answer anyways


werd. workin on an ms paint DIY


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wanna give a big thanks to [email protected] for helping with all my noob questions


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*








give yourself more credit. wasnt really a noob question. on first time builds, we are all noobs. no matter how much you research and such, once you get a look at the giant ziploc bag full of random fittings that you have to try and put together, we all get a little confused. well, some of us anyways. glad i could help you out though. one step closer


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_on first time builds, we are all noobs. no matter how much you research and such, once you get a look at the giant ziploc bag full of random fittings that you have to try and put together, we all get a little confused. 

so much truf
the car hasnt been done a week and i wanna go back and redo all my plumbing


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

update, rear bags will be here on monday
don't know where switchbox will get here hopefully soon?
looking to go over to justins sometime this week and get'r done
all i need to do is basically run the air lines, install bags and wire up the switch box when it gets here


_Modified by harley06 at 6:50 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (nateee)*

just got home from the air install with Still Fantana








aiiirrred out
will take pics tmrw


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_just got home from the air install with Still Fantana








aiiirrred out
will take pics tmrw

*4:46 AM * 7-16-2009 
damn, cant wait too see it


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

aha yep . started around 11:45ish and finished around 3:45ish


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just washed the car and took a pic
















air'd up








aannnddd one for open road








stilll plenty of room to spin the coils down
big thanks to Still Fantana and Dan Molina to help install last night


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

Looks good Harley!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

thanks! it feels so weird driving high lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

I'm digging the chrome rubstrips playing off the sawblades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

think chrome mirror caps will be too much?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Man last night was fun, haha...Went to bed about 5:30.
Another hot night, and another satisfied non-customer








Harley, it looked legit man, we should plan a weekend sometime in the future to clean up the rats nest


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

sure thing man, it wasnt too bad working that late


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

Nah, it started to cool down after 1, hahah


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

How much about was this setup....Everytime i look on here...U people make it itch more to get a bag setup....My stock suspension on my .:R is finally on the Fritz and i need a new one...This may be a good option


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_How much about was this setup....Everytime i look on here...U people make it itch more to get a bag setup....My stock suspension on my .:R is finally on the Fritz and i need a new one...This may be a good option

I'm pretty sure the .:R rear suspension is much different than normal 4's so it might be a different story with air. You should talk to MOACUR about his http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Sorry I couldn't make it but looks legit boys. Justin is poppin em out hahha.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

Haha, ya been trying to do my service to the dub community


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

talk to [email protected] and he'll help, so far i have spent about 1800-1900 on this setup
justin should start his own business hah


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_
aannnddd one for open road



thanks harley its been a pleasure. 
ps chrome mirror caps would be money


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

final measurements so far 
22 1/4 front
22 1/2 rear


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

spin the coils down farther im guessing?? looks good man, really. im diggin it so far. 
good work fantana!! i can smell your sex panther all the way in moo town


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'd love to go into business if i thought i'd have time to juggle 40+hrs at work, almost full time school and still be me, haha.
i'll just stick to being the helpful guy who takes donations, it's a fun hobby and i'd like to keep it as such.
I honestly dont think Harley can spin the bags down much more w. out some new tires and a new lip, his lip is probably stopping it as is


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

haven't spun the coils down any, ~20 threads up front left


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

You MITE be able to squeeze a few more threads out of them, but i'd do it w. fenders/bumper off so you can see exactly how much clearance you are going to have..


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I'd love to go into business if i thought i'd have time to juggle 40+hrs at work, almost full time school and still be me, haha.
i'll just stick to being the helpful guy who takes donations, it's a fun hobby and i'd like to keep it as such.
I honestly dont think Harley can spin the bags down much more w. out some new tires and a new lip, his lip is probably stopping it as is









weak.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Drew, want to be my partner


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

are you asking me out?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

the lip is still about 1/4-1/2 inch off the ground... i wanna lay it out but still have room when i air it up to drive.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_are you asking me out?









Would you say yes?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I heard drew was no cheap date. 
Dinner AND a movie!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

nah, just a movie.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

had a friend take some pics, he's still new to his camera and editing and this was done around 3 PM so it was pretty bright outside


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Love it, one of my fav GLI's now


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Looks KILLER Harley!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Love it, one of my fav GLI's now

x2


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

but its not a gli








its a wolfie haha


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (nateee)*

guilty


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

can watertraps leak air? i hear a leak coming out of one of mine


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yes they can, there should be a knob in the bottom, make sure thats tight
also check the airlines going in and out of it


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

fixed most of the leaks already. o ring on the watertrap was loose, replaced it and its good


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

not a huge fan of sawblades but theyre not so bad polished. not feeling the spoiler, but otherwise nice car.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I don't dig the spoiler either. But it's there and no money to shave it


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

trunk setup pictures


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*

its a huge rat's nest back there. if you really want a pic, i'll take one tmrw


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lip on the ground!! yeah buddy indeed


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

temp wheels are on while i repolish the blades, 4 motion coming in on monday


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

so clean!
wish i could have made it to that meet


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (nateee)*

Hot Pink Mason Techs


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you 
you need to come kick it again asap SON! or i need to come check out the new apartamento


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Fa Sho man. I needa come over for rematches at some pong


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

mason techsss
Before
airred out








airred up


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

Got notched by Dorbritz today
Still not laying frame







any tips to lay it out?
bent pinch welds, notched. don't know whats keeping me up.


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

so hot! keep up the good work


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

cut the subframe, its hitting your control arms.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

That's the plan.








new wheels wat wat wattt


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (harley06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good btw.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

wheels need alot of love.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (harley06)*

Looked spot on yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

This car keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

Harley i'm going to get my shots of your car up asap, wheels look SOO legit


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Thanks and thanks Fantana!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: harley's air build (harley06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks really nice, what did you do with sawblades? really like the look with those.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: harley's air build (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks really nice, what did you do with sawblades? really like the look with those.

sawblades got sold locally for dirt cheap.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (fishmando)*

sooooooo many awesome bagged cars out there now adays.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

texas has been comin up pretty quick


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_texas has been comin up pretty quick

there's 8 bagged cars alone in dfw


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
there's 8 bagged cars alone in dfw









yes indeed!








1 out ?....










_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 10:51 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

more then 8
me
jason
nick
drew
aj
robert
kelly
peyton
ray

i'm pretty sure theres more out there under the radar


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (harley06)*

I love me some DFDubs


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*

also installed fogs from dubstop today!


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (harley06)*

looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish i couldve done a photoshoot with yall


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

"Robsesed" nuff said.
Car looks good mayne.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

the cars looks really great....good job








the new rims are much better than Vette wheels. Those headlamps, what are they for a model. You cann't get them in Denmark/Europe


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*

They are custom retrofitted headlights.


----------



## clayTurbo (Feb 3, 2002)

I miss my wheels.
I want to see that lip bending on the ground, and the exhaust laying on the floor
and the brake calipers painted red or black .. or a big break upgrade. 


_Modified by clayTurbo at 4:22 PM 12-29-2009_


----------

